# Ogólne > Badania > Normy >  Interpelacja wyników toksoplazmozy

## Nie zarejestrowany

Proszę o interpretację wyników toksoplazmozy w ciąży
11.2018 Igm 0,49 COI igg >650
01.2019 wynik identyczny

----------

